#  Music ?!



## MrLauz (4 Août 2015)

Bonsoir à tous.

J'ai une petite question dont certains d'entre vous ont surement la réponse. Je m'explique :

Je pense acheter une  Tv pour regarder mes serie sur Netflix & pour écouter de la musique, mais je ne sais pas si c'est compatible avec  Music ? J'ai un iPhone donc je sais que via airplay je peux ecouter ma musique sur l'  Tv mais j'aimerais savoir si la box en elle meme peut se connecter a Music ou pas ?

Si elle n'est pas compatible, es-ce-que vous penser que "la prochaine version" qui d'après les rumeurs serais annoncer en septembre serais compatible ?! Que je n'achete pas inutilement une  Tv pour rien un mois avant la nouvelle. (Oui mon seul critère pour attendre la nouvelle serais la compatibilité avec  Music)

Merci de votre aide, et désolé d'avance pour ceux qui aurais les yeux qui pique en me lisant.


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Août 2015)

https://www.apple.com/music/membership/
As a member, you get the entire Apple Music experience on your iPhone, iPad, iPod touch, Mac, and PC. Apple Music is coming to Apple TV and Android this fall. To start your free, three-month trial:

Disponible sur l'Apple Tv et Android à l'automne


----------



## MrLauz (4 Août 2015)

Ah génial, merci !


----------

